# beach shark fishin



## matagordamudskipper (Jul 28, 2008)

My dad told me that me and a friend could go to florida for a senior trip. Ive been putting if off for awhile now and we plan on going this comming week we are proablly going to leave tuesday. I would like to go fish farther down in florida but I dont wanna cost him a shat load of money since we will be driving and bring all of our sharkin gear. I have some questions about sharkin in the panhandle of florida. 

1) Can you stay on the beaches over night and fish? We want to yak and cast baits out all day and night for a few days. If so what beachs are you allowed to shark fish on and stay the night on?

2) Are any piers open 24 hours? Just in case we cant stay on the beach at night, and are you allowedto shark fish off of them?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

u wouldnt happen to be from extreme coast would you? any beach that has no life guard towers or bathrooms is open. the pensacola beach pier is open 24 hours i believe but no shark fishing but if u "happen" to catch one u can get it next to the pier take pics then pop the leader off. try towards fort pickens or opal beach. pretty much any beach at night. not sure about if u can stay on the beach over night.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, thats me. I got banned for awhile for being a smarta$$, but oz let me back on.


----------

